# [Résolu] / sur LVM sur RAID 5 logiciel

## StinGer_Uesugi

Oui je sais, j'en entends déjà dans le fond qui me dise

 *Quote:*   

> Mais on met JAMAIS / sur un LVM sur du RAID logiciel !!!

 

Oui, OK, mais ça peut se faire. Et en fait, je veux faire ça parce que je peux plus vivre sans LVM et les redimensionnements faciles. Je sais plus travailler avec des partitions de tailles fixes. Et puis les snapshots, vous m'excuserez du peu hein, mais ça défonce !!! Il faut le dire.

Alors ma question. Pour pouvoir faire ça, j'ai besoin (arrêtez moi si je me trompe) d'un initramfs. Dans le dedans de lui, je mets un lvm.static. OK, pas de problèmes. Selon là, c'est que pour avoir le RAID autodetect, je dois écrire

```
raidautorun /dev/md0
```

dans un fichier etc/init. Dans l'exemple traité, on inclut aussi un BusyBox. Ma est-ce que cette ligne est une commande shell ou bien un paramètre kernel ? Je veux dire, si je mets un fichier texte (avec le bon nom hein) avec ça sans inclure de BusyBox dans l'initramfs, est-ce que ça fonctionne ?

En gros, comment je dois m'y prendre pour parvenir à mes fins ?

Ha oui, quand même, je précise que /boot est en RAID 1...

Merci bien !

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Bon en fait, pour vraiment faire un truc bien, faut un shell donc faut un BusyBox. Ça permet de mettre mdadm dedans et de lui dire d'assembler les arrays.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

> Oui je sais, j'en entends déjà dans le fond qui me dise
> 
>  *Quote:*   Mais on met JAMAIS / sur un LVM sur du RAID logiciel !!! 
> 
> 

  Perso j'ai même /boot sur lvm sur un raid logiciel  :Razz: 

Sinon genkernel fait ça automatiquement, voir /etc/genkernel.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> # Includes mdadm/mdmon binaries in initramfs.
> 
> # Without sys-fs/mdadm[static] installed, this will build a static mdadm.
> 
> MDADM="yes"
> ...

 

----------

